# Greetings All



## MADASHELL (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm Madashell, like many of you I'm here because I've found myself in a situation that im unable to discuss with family members or friends. I'm hoping to receive helpful information as well as being a source of support for someone else.

My husband recently told me he wants to separate, I must say I was totally blind sided. we've been married for five and a half years. I knew it would be a challenge due to our racial and ethnic background and the lack of understanding due to the language barrier. I guess I'm feeling used as abused. I've given my all to this relationship and my in-laws. iv had to be lawyer, social worker and representative to a host of family members while working a full time job. please don't misunderstand im not complaining I enjoy helping if I can. I now feel the attitude has changed from being appreciative to it being my job. I've assisted my husband in every aspect of his life only to be left feeling like a fool. even his close friends who wore the title of family , whom iv also made myself available to would not return a phone call when I reached out for help. needless to say im feeling very angry and hurt. I don't want to separate from my husband but I fear emotionally he is already left. we live in a home without speaking or any communication at all unless he has a need. the most confusing of all, I thought I had a good relationship until a month and a half ago. that's when I noticed the change in him. I ask constantly if he was alright only to be told he's o.k. I don't understand how things went from zero to a thousand in such short amount of time. I just don't understand. when I asked him why he is so unhappy to the point of wanting to separate, he give bull **** answers. nothing anyone would throw away a marriage for without trying to work on. I just don't understand. im feeling outside influences are playing a big part in this.


----------



## scatty (Mar 15, 2013)

Maybe you would get more replies posting in the "considering divorce" section of this forum. He may be going through some things experienced members can shed some light on.


----------

